# How long can you stay on progynova for ????



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello Everyone

I have a dilemma that I hope you all can help me out with.  

I had my second scan yesterday to check my lining and its 7.8.23mm, and they want it to be 8mm...albeit I only have 
a tiny way to go they are insisting on 8  Anyway have another scan on Friday and then probably go for ET next weds (22nd).  
However, I  know my normal cycle is out of the window, but by then I will be on cd 29....surely once I stop the buserilin woulndn't my body automatically kick into trying to start af    I couldn't sleep last night worrying about it!  I know if that was the case the clinic wouldn't do it, 
but I just need it hear it from people if you know what I mean.  Gonna post this on the main thread to see if I get any more feed back.

Thanks...really appreciate any feed back you can give me


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi NVH

All clinics say different things - so check with yours, but my understanding is that the progynova supresses your natural cycle anyway so AF will not start while you are taking it.  My consultant says that you do not need to take buserelin with it for this reason.  I just had a medicated cycle on progynova without any down regger and AF did not start until 2 days after I stopped taking the buserelin - which is what they say should happen.  If you have donor eggs in Spain they apparently leave you on the progynova for up to 3 months - theoretically AF doesn't start while you are taking it so I wouldn't worry about that.

I had the same problem in that my lining did not thicken up that quickly so my consultant gave me HRT patches in addition to 6mg of progynova daily.  That did the trick - I was at about 7.5 like you at around the same time and then 4 days later by transfer day it went up to 9.4!  So you could see what your consultant thinks about the HRT patches - apparently the oestrogen is absorbed better that way as it bypasses the liver.  He also tried getting me to take viagra as apparently this can also increase blood flow but it didn't make me feel that great so I only took it for a couple of days.  So I don't know for sure if it was the patches or the viagra that did the trick - personally I would say the patches.

Apart from all that unfortunately I still got a BFN! so I'm going back to see him today to force him to do the final two frosties on a natural cycle which he doesn't like doing but I'm going to make him!

Good luck - I've seen positives on both natural and medicated, blasts and 3 days so you never know

Druzy xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks druzy for the info, I really appreciate it. I never knew that about the progynova.

Sorry to hear you had a bfn 

I was put on the HRT patches yesterday so fingers crossed that does the trick for me. What a difference it made to you though!

Am a little confused with this sentence 
_I just had a medicated cycle on progynova without any down regger and AF did not start until 2 days after I stopped taking the buserelin _ 
Do you mean progynova 

Anyway, I wish you lots of luck with your next FET albeit natural or medicated. I must admit I don't think i could do a natural cause of my lining 

NVH xx


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry, yes meant progynova! - going mad.  Yes, I didn't take any buserelin (down regger), my consultant said it's not necessary and the progynova will surpress you own cycle.  But as we know they are all different and I'm sure it's fine either way.  I hope the patches do the trick for you - I reckon they did for me and yes pretty quickly!

Good luck 

Druzy xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks


----------

